# Further Confusion - Live! Action! Drawing!



## NeonBunny (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a new event for FC, and still have a couple of spots left available.

This is an event that happens during the main stage dance, Friday - Sunday.

A 4'x4' easel drawing surface will be constructed up on the stage.  You will be given drawing materials.  All around the room is music.  Lights.  Furries.  Dancing...  The flashing lights, the rhythmic music.  You have between 1-2 hours to draw what is inspiring you.

Each night at the dance will feature a different theme for the music.  (Friday: non-techno, Saturday: Trance/House/Electro/Breaks, Sunday: Goth/Industrial/Breakcore/Techtrance).  Details on the breakdown of the dances can be found here: http://www.furtherconfusion.org/forums/index.php?t=msg&th=1103&start=0&

If you think this might be something you're interested, send me an email.  Include a link to your FA page too.  sfaaron26@yahoo.com

- NeonBunny
  Social Track Lead, FC08


----------

